# On the demonisation of "Puritanism" (C. S. Lewis)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 17, 2021)

In the _Screwtape Letters_, C. S. Lewis represents how the demons have used the word Puritanism to demonise piety and morality:

In modern Christian writings, though I see much (indeed more than I like) about Mammon, I see few of the old warnings about Worldly Vanities, the Choice of Friends, and the Value of Time. All that, your patient would probably classify as ‘Puritanism’— and may I remark in passing that the value we have given to that word is one of the really solid triumphs of the last hundred years? By it we rescue annually thousands of humans from temperance, chastity, and sobriety of life.

C. S. Lewis, _The Screwtape Letters: Letters from a Senior to a Junior Devil_ (1942; London: HarperCollins Publishers. Kindle Edition, 2009), pp 50-51.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

